# Vanilla Sugar Oranges



## kadesma (Nov 24, 2013)

A lovely winters dessert? Try this one. Peel 2 blood oranges. Remove all the white  rind and then cut crosswise into 1/4 thick slices. Arrange on pretty platter and sprinkle with Vanilla sugar (recipe follows) About 3/4 tea. per orange.  Refrigerate about 1 hour to chill. If you want this to more fancy add a scoop of vanilla ice cream or orange sherbet add  several ginger snaps to each serving.
kades


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 24, 2013)

kadesma said:


> A lovely winters dessert? Try this one. Peel 2 blood oranges. Remove all the white  rind and then cut crosswise into 1/4 thick slices. Arrange on pretty platter and sprinkle with Vanilla sugar (recipe follows) About 3/4 tea. per orange.  Refrigerate about 1 hour to chill. If you want this to more fancy add a scoop of vanilla ice cream or orange sherbet add  several ginger snaps to each serving.
> kades


  Oh man...you are killin' me!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 25, 2013)

The vanilla sugar recipe didn't follow


----------

